# Ohhh nooo... Got a message that's fitting with anything associated with Uber. Dropped earnings and capped!!!



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Man.. I was pushing for two new tires this quarter and BOOM, not even one tire can be earned with $60 cap.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yeah that sucks, but still better than nothing. Wonder how long before they drop the program completely.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I just used the last of my points to order condoms.... Safety first


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

My table saw came last week. Help me dispose of those extra nasty PAXHoles..... I mean I'm going to make some desks.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> My table saw came last week. Help me dispose of those extra nasty PAXHoles..... I mean I'm going to make some desks.


Out of paxhole right... Good score bte


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> My table saw came last week. Help me dispose of those extra nasty PAXHoles..... I mean I'm going to make some desks.


LOL, I actually ordered a table saw.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Is this one of those bank card features? Never heard of this before


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Man.. I was pushing for two new tires this quarter and BOOM, not even one tire can be earned with $60 cap.
> View attachment 307613


We don't get this in Colorado I guess


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hbcolo said:


> We don't get this in Colorado I guess


You need to link your Uber account to your Shop Your Ways account and you will start earning right away. I already got my $20 for the month.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

How does that work


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hbcolo said:


> How does that work


It is a promotion between the two. Log into Shop Your Way and add your Uber account.


----------



## Hbcolo (Mar 27, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> You need to link your Uber account to your Shop Your Ways account and you will start earning right away. I already got my $20 for the month.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Since this isn't in my market, I have no idea what it is that you posted.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Since this isn't in my market, I have no idea what it is that you posted.


Pretty sure anyone in the USA can participate. Kmart/Sears has a Shop your way rewards card that has partnered with many companies including Uber. Sign up for Shop Your Way and link your Uber account and you get points added to your account that currently represents $20 per month in merchandise from Kmart/Sears.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I've been accumulating points from both Uber and GasBuddy for about a year and a half, and have claimed all of the below without spending a cent out of pocket:


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Pretty sure anyone in the USA can participate. Kmart/Sears has a Shop your way rewards card that has partnered with many companies including Uber. Sign up for Shop Your Way and link your Uber account and you get points added to your account that currently represents $20 per month in merchandise from Kmart/Sears.


Kmart... Sears... what are these things of which you speak? we don't have them in my area... just observin'


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

hrswartz said:


> Kmart... Sears... what are these things of which you speak? we don't have them in my area... just observin'


Can order online still. Don't pass on the free money.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Can order online still. Don't pass on the free money.


Mom raised NO fools... thanx for the info!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Man.. I was pushing for two new tires this quarter and BOOM, not even one tire can be earned with $60 cap.
> View attachment 307613


$20.00 per month !

Work at WAFFLE HOUSE 3 HOURS A MONTH !

PROFITS WILL ECLIPSE UBER " REWARDS".


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> $20.00 per month !
> 
> Work at WAFFLE HOUSE 3 HOURS A MONTH !
> 
> PROFITS WILL ECLIPSE UBER " REWARDS".


...or not work at Waffle House and collect the $20 per month for doing what you are already doing.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I just used the last of my points to order condoms.... Safety first


Just use listerine, it kills gingivitis what chance does aids have?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Just use listerine, it kills gingivitis what chance does aids have?


"Pools closed"


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> $20.00 per month !
> 
> Work at WAFFLE HOUSE 3 HOURS A MONTH !
> 
> PROFITS WILL ECLIPSE UBER " REWARDS".


I did what fozzie mentioned in an above post....I ordered the gas buddy (should of had this year's ago) and linked my shop your way to it and get 5% back to the program on top of the uber driver points. Still won't add up to the 2 dollar per ride like before, but still giving more money to spend over the $20 cap.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I did what fozzie mentioned in an above post....I ordered the gas buddy (should of had this year's ago) and linked my shop your way to it and get 5% back to the program on top of the uber driver points. Still won't add up to the 2 dollar per ride like before, but still giving more money to spend over the $20 cap.


How does the Gass Buddy work, can you use a credit card for payment or do you have to link your bank account?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> How does the Gass Buddy work, can you use a credit card for payment or do you have to link your bank account?


I can't remember....think you can do a debit or credit....you use the gas buddy card and typically it takes a day or two to hit you're account. I just got mine this past weekend and all gas charges didn't hit until Monday.

You use the gas buddy card at the pump....you'll be asked to set up a four digit pin when the card arrives.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I was just looking at it, you need to use a bank account not a credit card. Could not remember why I did not sign up for it a when they first started it now I remember. I do better with my rewards credit card than the 5¢ per gallon.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

If you have t mobile you can get .10 off Tuesday- Thursday (only 1 fillup) and link shell for .05 and lyft for .05 too ... except lyft link doesnt work for me bc they suck ?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

My last $20, California car duster, windshield washer, cayenne pepper. Had to dish out a penny out of pocket. Goodbye shop your way


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> My last $20, California car duster, windshield washer, cayenne pepper. Had to dish out a penny out of pocket. Goodbye shop your way


I still get nice amounts with gas buddy....just bought a killer pair of comfy flip flops with cushions on them. I'm saving up for a nice drill now.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I buy discounted gift cards for gas. Most stations give you the cash price. I also have a credit card that always gives you 5% back in cash. Penfed, not sure if the card is offered anymore.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I buy discounted gift cards for gas. Most stations give you the cash price. I also have a credit card that always gives you 5% back in cash. Penfed, not sure if the card is offered anymore.


I heard a lot of good things about the Penfed card back when I frequented the MyFICO forums. Unfortunately I don't think they offer the 5% card anymore. For gas I just use a COSTCO Visa which gives 4% cashback.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I let my Costco membership lapse last August. I'm waiting for a Groupon deal to rejoin again. I don't go often enough to justify the membership fee. Bought about $1,800 worth of gift cards on black Friday on eBay at 9+% off with my account and wife's account with credit card kickback.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I signed up for this a long long time ago and then forgot all about it. I have probably earned myself a house in the Bahamas by now.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I signed up for this a long long time ago and then forgot all about it. I have probably earned myself a house in the Bahamas by now.


Better use what you got they do expire. If you have to order something you have two weeks to pickup at your convenience.


----------

